# cutie and megabacteria AGAIN!



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

hi everyone,
i know i have posted several posts recently on my budgie and her mega bacteria. she has had it once already now and i think she has it again in the first time 
first she got dehydrated and then she pooped seeds. she has already received her her medication after with her vomiting stopped and she seemed better now again she is fluffed up and vomiting. she has small green watery poop which i guess its because of dehydration again. i wanted to know how i can check her crop i feel this will help me a lot and to make sure that she is eating. i am considering to give her thyme tea and apple cider vinegar. i am not sure if her health will deteriorate as you normally have to give the vinegar for 10 weeks which seems really long. could you please advice me on how to prepare thyme tea and check her crop and any other suggestions. thanks for help.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi kk2, I'm reading the status of your bird for the first time and am sorry to know her condition. Although the effective medicine for Megabacteria/Avian Gastric Yeast is Amphotericin-B, preservatives like Sodium Benzoate can be of great help for those who cannot lay their hands on Amph.-B. Thyme tea can also eradicate MB. Below is the link for the use of thyme tea for MB-

Birds Online - Health and diseases - Infectious diseases - Avian gastric yeast (AGY, megabacteriosis) and going light syndrome

I personally used Sodium Benzoate for my budgie after I suspected she had MB/AGY as she had lost a lot of weight and as lethargic at that time. I couldn't find Amphotericin-B anywhere in my area. Here's the link to my thread -

http://talkbudgies.com/diseases-illnesses/229666-magabacteria-going-light.html


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there and I'm sorry to hear that Cutie is still having difficulties. If she's puffed up again after partial recovery, then she might not have cleared them all. Megabacteria treatments are usually at least 20 days as it's hard to get all those little, evil guys out!

I would suggest having a follow-up with your vet and explain that Cutie doesn't tolerate the medicine. My Sammy also didn't tolerate the first one they put him on, which is why we switched to Flucanazole (it's available for human consumption, so you should be able to get your hands on it or something similar). Ask your vet to research whether or not the meds that you've been taking can cause nausea (the one that Sammy was on could and did). And you probably want to get weight diaries going, as often budgies with megas will lose weight despite eating and they might need some other sources of nutrition when they are really sick - like saline injections and some hand-feeding formula (only a few drops will help Cutie to get some energy back!). 

Do you have moisture in your home or area? Sometimes an excess of humidity can cause further yeast and fungal growth, so you want to make sure that Cutie stays away from the bathroom, kitchen, etc., and you might need a dehumidifier if your house is very damp.

Best of luck and let us know how you're getting on!


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Could you please tell me how much of sodium benzoate or fluconazole to use, because my vet said that there aren't any medicines that she can give me if Cutie is not accepting amphotericin b. Also can u tell me how I can make sure that the magabacteria don't come back again so quickly - I just can't see little Cutie suffering so much she gets really stressed out when we have to hold her to give her medicine.

Thank u


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I responded to our conversation on our profiles about the dilution that Sammy gets of flucanazole. However, your vet would have to write a prescription for the medicine and tell you the proper dosage since Sammy is quite a big bird. 

I also sent you two articles that you can show to your vet. Both are about AGY (megas) and both cite that they have had success with some birds treating with flucanazole. It would be worth trying, and you might be able to show your avian vet something that she isn't currently aware of. I know that if I brought in research to my vet, he would be willing to consider it. I hope that yours is as well. 

It's easier to give the flucanazole made for children because it's not the horrible orange color of the amphotericin B (at least the version sold in Andorra, which is what we can get here in Spain). Sammy didn't tolerate the A-B and he does fine with flucanazole.

Best of luck


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

sunnydyazz said:


> Hi kk2, I'm reading the status of your bird for the first time and am sorry to know her condition. Although the effective medicine for Megabacteria/Avian Gastric Yeast is Amphotericin-B, preservatives like Sodium Benzoate can be of great help for those who cannot lay their hands on Amph.-B. Thyme tea can also eradicate MB. Below is the link for the use of thyme tea for MB-
> 
> Birds Online - Health and diseases - Infectious diseases - Avian gastric yeast (AGY, megabacteriosis) and going light syndrome
> 
> ...


Thankyou for offering these links and sugestions.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi kk2, although I've given directions in my thread on the use of Sodium Benzoate(as per Dr. Sharman Hoppes article), but if you want I can e-mail you the document. I tried posting it here as an attachment but since the file size is 1.5mb (more than 500 kb), it won't upload. So, give me your e-mail id and I'll mail it to you.:budgie:


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank Sunnydyazz,

This is my email aderess: [email protected] and can u tell me where u purchased the sodium benzoate from?


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Should I buy this one?


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Am just wondering if using a nebulizer, with appropriate medication would help?


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

kk2 said:


> Thank Sunnydyazz,
> 
> This is my email aderess: [email protected] and can u tell me where u purchased the sodium benzoate from?


I purchased mine from a local manufacturer who was involved in a business of beverages, confectionaries ice cream etc.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

kk2 said:


> Should I buy this one?


Yeah..this one looks fine and it states Food Grade. This treatment process by SB is lengthy(30-35 days). I've sent u e-mail. Please check it out....the instructions by Dr. Sharman Hoppes are simple and easy to follow. I gave my budgies 0.5-0.7 ml of this solution everyday till 35 days.
Keep us posted.


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks a ton Sunnydaz


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

kk2 said:


> Thanks a ton Sunnydaz


Hi..Did you check your mail and have you started the treatment with SB?


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

I ordered the SB it is yet to be delivered at my home, till now we are giving her apple cider vinegar and it seems 2 be controlling the MB, i will give her SB as soon as it comes for 30-35days depending on how she reacts to it. 

thank u again for your help


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

As Dr. Hoppes has mentioned in the article, start with small amounts of SB and watch how your birds react to it, continue this for a few days and then gradually increase the quantity. 
Good luck and keep us updated.


----------

